# Madonna Concert



## bubblepop15 (Jan 25, 2006)

Well, yesterday night was the opening night of Madonna's Confessions Tour concert at Madison Square Garden in NYC. Me and my sister took the train in and everything was fine, but I was so worried that I was going to spoil the fun by letting my SA take over instead of enjoying the show.

I am so happy the way it turned out. The concert was amazing... So, the first song, everyone claps and screams. I'm clapping. As soon as I know it, I'm dancing along with everybody else in the seats! I felt so good. I was clapping with the music, applauding after she sung and dance, and dancin away... Oh yeah, and singing my heart out!

This really felt like a highpoint in my life, for one - I saw my IDOL live, and I really broke out of my shell... I felt so comfortable with everyone around me and it felt like I could do anything. I wasn't scared if other people saw me dancing because they probably were just as sad as a dancer as I was lol.

Definitely a triumph for me.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

BubblePop15 :boogie :boogie :boogie!
Now, if you took the way you felt at the concert and applied it to everything you do......

That's what it takes!


----------



## R4ph4el (Sep 20, 2005)

that's great 

(although Madonna can't sing live...but that's my opinion  )


----------



## bubblepop15 (Jan 25, 2006)

R4ph4el said:


> that's great
> 
> (although Madonna can't sing live...but that's my opinion  )


Lol, well she definitely knows how to put on a show!


----------



## Pacifica Chick (Nov 9, 2003)

Congrats on seeing Madge, I bet it was a great show! Woo Hoo!  :banana


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_I would love to be able to see a concert and not let my sa prevent me from having fun. Someday... (not Madonna though...heh)

Glad to hear you had a great time! :banana _


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Very cool. :banana


----------



## sslhea (Sep 30, 2005)

Good for you bubblepop 15!!! What a wonderful memory for you!!! It is so great to have a hobbie that can knock SA from it's #1 spot in our lives every once in awhile.lol

I would love to see Madonna in concert too and dance the night away! But the good seats are too expensive.lol


----------

